# Totto 8 stage filter (description)



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

This is the description, the actual filter cost approx $300 cdn

$300 cdn + commission + tax + shipping, it would be roughtly around $450 - $500+

Want to try the state of the art filter system? think twice? got $500 to waste? 

http://store.shopping.yahoo.co.jp/chanet/159295.html?ccode=ofv&pos=4&model=

Change water not complete filtration system!

Is the appearance of the new version of tot perfect filtering " zero-water replacement ".
Filtration system can reproduce the natural purification mechanism intact long filtration cylinder, simultaneously reduced nitrification. For filtration efficiency high increase even more dramatically for a long time, to maintain the filtration capacity and minimizes the frequency change water as much as possible and frees you from the thought of breeding. Improved filtering detector medium furnace could further extend replacement material than conventional products.
Offered by the production of some in the overseas than conventional products at low prices!

[60 Hz] tot perfect filter 3 M type fresh water for 60 Hz (for West Japan)

Features

• No vacuum filtration equipment material
Furnace material, disposable type cartridge-so easily replaceable.
● filter materials parts replaceable
You can keep replacing the cartridge per barrel and stable without waste water.
● water-making ideal for fish
Freshwater fish is configured in the multiple cartridges for optimal water manufacturing is possible.
• Priming unnecessary replacement of
Air has become like automatically when replacing the cartridge,, no priming.

The mechanism of filtration
Water in the water tank in the left over food and fish excrement and ammonia poison and nitrite occur for fish.
To change into less harmful nitrates by aerobic bacteria this is called nitrification.
"Tot the perfect filter flows of cylindrical narrow filtration layer vertically, cease enabled only in systemized part of the conventional channel phenomenon" does not happen, right? 100% materials able to utilize effectively and dramatically improve the ability of nitrification efficiency has enabled.

Fitness tank

-Freshwater
-More than 60 cm width less than 90 cm (60-180 L)

How to use the

Starting at the Prime （ meet the water portion of A cylindrical ） is required.
● dedicated to maintain the bacteria in the water A-D barrel damned members exchange information filtrate avoiding multiple Exchange material at a time of so gradually replace spaced about six to seven days.
※ When using the always read instructions.

The changes by the number and size of the cartridge replacement guide ※ fish.
If you use the sponge filter

　

A cylinder

B cylinder

C tube

D tunnel

E tube

Small fish

5 To 6 months

6 To 7 months

6 To 7 months

6 To 7 months

6-10 Months
Or when the third Exchange

※ The sponge filters every 1-2 months if the flow rate of discharge outlet or degree fell wash or replace.

If you do not use a sponge filter

　

A cylinder

B cylinder

C tube

D tunnel

E tube

Small fish

3-4 Months

5 To 6 months

5 To 6 months

5 To 6 months

6-10 Months
Or when the third Exchange

Large fish

1 To 2 months

3-5 Months

3-5 Months

3-5 Months

6-10 Months
Or when the third Exchange

※ Large fish use sponge filters are as a rule.

Content of product

トットパワー pump x 1
Strainers x 1
Shower pipe x 1
Flexible hoses (water side) x 1
Flexible hoses (water side) x 1
Strainer (pump side) x 1
Strainer (outlet side) x 1
Furnace material cartridge （ トットパクト forms A cylinder ） × 1
Furnace material cartridge （ トットパクトハウス B barrel ） × 4
Furnace material cartridge （ トットパクトハウス C cylindrical ） × 1
Furnace material cartridge （ トットパクト form D cylinder ） × 1
Furnace material cartridge （ トットパクト hood E cylinder ） × 1
PC joint × 1
CC joint × 1
Clamping fixture x 7
Adjust rubber x 4

Size (approx.)

Body: W60×D10 x H 33. 2 cm (excluding pipe)
※ Established when water tank after the side 8 cm depth

Specifications

Power supply: AC 100 V60Hz
Power: 22 W
Filter discharge flow rate: 6. 2 L / min
Maximum lifting height: 2 m
Cartridge length: 228 cm （ per 1 book about 28. 5 cm ）
Total volume of cartridge: approximately 3. 5 L （ 1 book per approximately 0. 44 L ）

Please note

This filter is the indoor.
※ For freshwater and seawater applications, there are also differences in frequency (50 / 60 Hz). Please check it.
※ If you do not change water for bacteria occurred was established early in the amount of fish small amounts to gradually increase the breed.
Contains product specifications and shapes can vary without prior notice for improvement in performance.
Conventional products (tot the perfect filter)-only cartridge is not compatible.


----------

